# Bob sikes bridge



## Jcrowe (Jan 13, 2012)

How much does it cost to fish on the bridge?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

0.00$


----------



## Radcliff75 (Sep 10, 2011)

Free to fish off but a buck to pay for the toll to get there


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Radcliff75 said:


> Free to fish off but a buck to pay for the toll to get there


Thats only if you fish the P'cola Beach side. You can fish the Gulf Breeze side and avoid paying the toll.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

better have a shore line liscence at bob sikes the MAN loves to hang out there.you can get one for free at walmart or any tackleshop


----------

